# A Thing of Beauty



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

AHudd said:


> This is the primary swarm from my best hive that I hived on April 25. They were started with 6 frames of drawn comb and 4 foundation.
> 
> Alex


Looks like you have a good queen in there!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hows the brood pattern looking in the hive she left? Daughter performing as well? G


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

biggraham610 said:


> Hows the brood pattern looking in the hive she left? Daughter performing as well? G


 I have four additional hives headed by her daughters. I had three hives going into Winter, two of which went queen less in late March I believe. They were building early and I noticed in mid April that hives one and three didn't seem to be keeping pace with hive #2. I put a frame of brood into each one, but no QC's were made in either one. While I was waiting for QC's and trying to decide what to do, the primary swarm left hive #2, then swarmed again on April 29. I thought that was it, but it swarmed again on May 3 and 6. I caught all of them and did a newspaper combine of swarms two and three with hives #1 and #3. I left swarm #4 in a hive with foundation only, as insurance against unsuccessful combines or mating flights. So I knew I had a virgin queen in the original hive as late as May 7. Last week I found no brood in the original hive and was becoming concerned, but today I found a small patch on both sides of one frame. When I viewed the pictures on my computer I could see larvae as well. 
So now I have the Mother Queen in Hive #4 hive and four hives headed by her daughters. They all are mated and performing well. I got very Lucky!
It looks as though I am still going to make a deep super of honey from the original hive. I don't know about the others yet, our weather has been very wet and the flow is slowing.

























I hope all is well in your world.

Alex


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photos! Sounds and looks like you have some great genetics!


----------

